# [Wet Thumb Forum]-totally awesome new plants



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you havn't heard yet, I have a whole list of rare Singapore plants arriving March 10th.

Anubias nana petite $6.00 









tinie tiny nana!
Leaves no bigger than a thumb nail!

Fissiden on mesh $12.00










carpet foreground plant
a moss like plant that stands erect.










Hemianthus callitrichoides $7.00

The ultimate carpeting plant
A plant like no other. Sold per 2" sq

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/contents/media/lhipporoid.jpg

Limnophila hippuroides $3.00 
Gorgeous dark red
sold per bunch of 5 stems










Ludwigia cuba $3.00 
sold per stem










Ludwigia guinea $18.00 
Sold per stem. Extremely rare










Ludwigia pantanal $3.00 
sold per stem










Narrow leaf Java Fern $2.00

Long narrow leaves. Sold per plant. Grows easily and quickly for Java fern. Low to moderate light, with or without C02










Pogostemon helferi $10.00 
one of a kind
A totally unique plant. Sold per crown









Ranunculus papuientus $3.00 
sold per bunch










Riccardia chamedryfolia $9.00 
Mini pellia
A moss like plant that creates a unique ground cover. Sold on wood










Rotala pusilla $3.00 
sold per bunch










Rotala goias $5.00 
sold per bunch of five stems









Rotala vietnam $3.00 
sold per bunch of five stems









Tonina belem $3.00 
sold per bunch of five stems










Tonina manaus $3.00









Vesicularia ferriei $3.00

Weeping moss
sold per portion

These prices will go up after the 10th


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, Robert, for posting the pictures. Now I am even more convinced how gorgeous these plants look. Look forward to getting them when they arrive!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

wow, great looking plants. Hmm, enough talk..time to shop!









-John N.


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the requirements for this plant to thrive in an aquarium?


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Woo-Hoo! Got my order in, and looking forward to the plants arriving!
-Jane


----------

